

J-Mouse - malisper
http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/j/jmouse.htm

======
malisper
Does anyone know if it would be possible to design something like this today?
One that would be quick and easy to use so a programmer does not have to waste
time moving their hand between the keyboard and the mouse.

